# Loewe napa aire!



## springblossoms

Hullo there! I have just caught sight of Loewe's new spring handbag - the napa aire... in a magazine. 

I am captivated!  

The design is inspired by the wind and sails, and it comes in 3 sizes and 14 colours (see attached pics).

Anyone who has already checked it out at the store or (lucky gal) has one?


----------



## cutestmomever

I love the colors!! so pretty!!


----------



## Tanja

I really like them but the smaller ones look like Gerard Darel and the bigger turquoise looks like a Baby Cabas. I've never seen them IRL so far.


----------



## lara0112

Funny - I just had a look at a spread (just opened new thread) on it bags - and this one is my favourite!!!!

Haven't seen it yet but it looks great.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

aaww gorgeous!!!


----------



## Miss Sooky

Those colours! Wow, how lovely - this Spring is looking so pretty, first the Tano shades and now these . . . wonderful


----------



## Nymph

I'm liking the turquoise colour! MUST pop by the store to check 'em out when they get it


----------



## springblossoms

The colours ARE so *pretty* innit?!  

I am eyeing the smaller handheld tote, probably in a neutral shade, although the lavender keeps distracting me! Must! must! must! get down to the store really soon and take a closer look!


----------



## Nymph

Popped by the store during lunch, and I love love love the gold colour! 

There are 4 sizes - the largest is like a messenger, with the longest strap. (S$2,790) The next smallest size is kinda awkward IMO. The straps are just long enough to slip on the shoulder, but cos of the size of the bag, I think it looks better held at the elbow.

The 3rd largest has a longer strap than the 2nd, but not long enough to carry messenger style. The bag sits just right when carried over the shoulder, but looks cute as a tote too! It's my favourite size, and retails at S$2090. The smallest size is like a mini version of the 2nd size, with the shorter handle style.

The leather, as usual of Loewe, is TDF, and the gold and silver are really pretty.


----------



## Miss Sooky

Oooh, thanks for that ^^^ - it isn't doing anything for my levels of temptation though. . . .


----------



## springblossoms

Hey Nymph! Thanks, the pricing references are just what I was looking for.
From what you've described, I think I'd go for the smallest and/or the 2nd size. I tend to like totes.

You managed to find out which 7 colours are in store and which are special order? And the MOST important question - were they running out of the lovelies when you visited the store? *panic*


----------



## Nymph

Pleasure to be of any help!

I don't remember if there were 7 colours - only saw the gold, silver, black, mint green, and the lavender...

The store had quite a few pieces - 3 of the Messenger style, and at least another 3 of the one with longer handles (they were part of the store disply).

As you can tell, my memory's not all that fantastic, so you can always give them a buzz at +65 6733 6477 to confirm and assure yaself!


----------



## springblossoms

Thanks girl!  Will defintely give Loewe a call tomorrow and check!


----------



## deslynx

Hi Guys....is there any other Loewe Boutique beside NY?
I really loveeeeeee those napa aire bags


----------



## Shady Lane

Wow, those are really cute. I love the colors, especially the purple.


----------



## snowtire

it actually comes in 4 different sizes. i've seen them in store. they're very very pretty and lightweight!


----------



## deslynx

wow...which store?
how much is it??

thanxxx


----------



## ValleyO

I LOVE the big one in teal!


----------



## deslynx

Hiii

is there any Loewe store in the US? I really really want to get this bag


----------



## theglamorous

Lovely.


----------



## chiaoapple

wow, Loewe is really trying to push into the younger market. I think it started with their I Love Loewe line. My mom loves their bags (the more structured, mature kind tho).
These look really cute and luxe!


----------



## neferkare

Nymph said:


> Pleasure to be of any help!
> 
> I don't remember if there were 7 colours - only saw the gold, silver, black, mint green, and the lavender...
> 
> The store had quite a few pieces - 3 of the Messenger style, and at least another 3 of the one with longer handles (they were part of the store disply).
> 
> As you can tell, my memory's not all that fantastic, so you can always give them a buzz at +65 6733 6477 to confirm and assure yaself!


 
I was in HK Loewe when I saw the bags.  They are really really beautiful.  Since there are that many colours to choose from and the store can't stock them all, the HK store told me that they can custom make the bag based on the colour I want.  That is great.  I personally viewed that the bag is pretty highly priced considering that the structure is rather simple and easier to make.  Then again, how to price a piece of art like napa aire? 

Nefy


----------



## BabyK

I would like to know if I can buy these in the US as well!  So beautiful!


----------



## zacorey

^^^me too!!!!!!!!!  Love these bags!!!!!!!!


----------



## goiingnuts

anyone knows how much are the bags in the US?


----------



## goiingnuts

oops. sorry.. i just realized that loewe does not have a store in the states.


----------



## yoguina100

There are lovely Loewe boutiques in Spain.This is first time i heard about Loewe in PF.....


----------



## yoguina100

goiingnuts said:


> oops. sorry.. i just realized that loewe does not have a store in the states.


 I think there are stores in Usa that bring Loewe.


----------



## goiingnuts

yoguina100 said:


> I think there are stores in Usa that bring Loewe.



really? i've been googling for it the entire afternoon and haven't been able to find one. 

i should have ordered one when i was in singapore. ush:


----------



## noon

Those bags are goregous, I was thinking of getting one. I have a Loewe bag and really love it, its so understated. 
I know in London you can find Loewe in Selfridges and Harrods, I also believe they have just opened up a boutique in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia. I dont know about the US but I would have thought there would be somewhere to get it.


----------



## fedora

gorgeous colours!
but did anyone actually cop a feel of them?
i wonder if they look as soft and pliant as the pics show them to be.
btw, why isn't there a loewe thread?


----------



## spendalot

I have touched it and it is indeed soft as most loewe bags are. Yeah why no Loewe thread??


----------



## crabtreemeeko

the leather is really soft, buttery and lightweight... really like the metallics they have introduced for F/W 2007!


----------



## i love lv!

Yeah, I can't wait to get one of the Loewe nappa.aire bags!!!  I've been visiting the Loewe shop in Takashimaya everytime i visit Singapore.  I love the nappa.aire bags!  I would probably get one in purple or pink in December.  I LoVe it!


----------



## classicbag

They have some on Ebay.  Don't know if they're real.
http://clothing.search.ebay.com/Loe...34QQftsZ1QQsacatZ4251QQsatitleZQ22Q20LoeweQ22


----------



## janechin76

I went to the Loewe store at Taka, I must say, the bag is seriously, extremely, light weight! I was pleasantly surprised. The leather is luxuriously soft! Yummmm.


----------



## bumblebees

Looks kind of like how balenciaga does diff. colors with their bags. Cool but I can't betray bal


----------



## muppy

i have only seen the totes, but now that I know they have shoulder bags as well, i might consider this! anyone has close up picts?


----------



## cutieupdate18

I love those, and the colors are delicious!


----------



## foxycinderella

any idea if they are having sale during GSS period?


----------



## Johanna1701

read our rules!!


----------



## casey2008

read our rules!!!


----------



## Johanna1701

not allowed!


----------



## lark_lulu

Hmm, beautiful!


----------



## crazybaglady25

I've been a big Loewe fan for a while and they are very hard to find here in the states. Luckily I have a friend from college who lives in europe now so I was able to get her to pick me up a large fiesta hobo earlier this year. I also have had luck on some of the upscale auction sites (got a kite from portero for an excellent price) and I got my senda from a christies live auction online. I'm getting ready to part with a couple of them so I can get a nappa duo it is sooooo gorgeous!


----------



## Johanna1701

Hi,

here are some pictures of my ELLE-napa aire: 

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=0BlHBtWCXNbKvQm.jpg
http://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0516yz8.jpg
http://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0517rm6.jpg
http://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0518od2.jpg
http://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0520hc7.jpg
http://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0521dm7.jpg
http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=112s9UbWHkZSoLW.jpg
http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=SJPk5y9t0bi1qqc.jpg


----------



## Johanna1701

Please may one of the forummoderator could delete the picturelinks. I've sold the bag and there are private informations in some photos. Thank you.


----------



## babySV

I saw the bags and loved it.  Bought the multi colour one from TAKA and on the second time i used it i saw a small tear in the leather.  Called the SA to check and they said it never happen before and could be my nail.  its my 2nd time using it and all gals have nails plus mine aren't long.  Makes it question about paying double the price for something that can be easily torn.  
Perhaps i should stick to LV.


----------



## Ah Eng

I bought the 3 tone Napa Aire @S$2,890.00 few days ago, the sales told me Spore only bring in 18 pcs and the manufacturer are not going to manufacture any of this 3 tone Napa Aire. I m wandering is it true?


----------



## rufinu

I just got a vintage Nappa Aire in pink color. I believe it's small size. Do anyone know if they are lamb or goat skin? A lot of resale claims lamb skin, but I read some old blog mentioning "pyranees goat" skin. Which could be my bag? Thanks.


----------

